# SAFE MODE PROBLEM/Engin BAD



## Lynzzgto (Jan 25, 2006)

Embarrassed owner of a 2005 6.0 GTO here! Has anyone experienced safe mode, engine light ON problems? It's my 2nd time returning the car to the dealer within 3 months of ownership to correct the same thing. Something about the sensors are bad - hmmm yet I still have to make my monthly payments for driving a Krap machine????? (squeezing a lemon right now....and it's very sour)!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i had it many times b4 i took it in (did not have time) pedal sensor. yes and others had to take it to them more than once. not me yet:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Two sensors I know of cause this. 

like EEZ GOAT said the pedal sensor, which BTW they have to replace the ENTIRE assembly when the replace that one. 

Then the MAF sensor causes this error. We had one car that needed both. The engine was fine and the customer currently has 500hp coming out of it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Two sensors I know of cause this.
> 
> like EEZ GOAT said the pedal sensor, which BTW they have to replace the ENTIRE assembly when the replace that one.
> 
> Then the MAF sensor causes this error. We had one car that needed both. The engine was fine and the customer currently has 500hp coming out of it.


500? with what mods:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

underdrive, cam, SLP long tube, Corsica Catback, Tune. Those are the things I know he did to it. I'm not sure what else he did.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dealernut said:


> underdrive, cam, SLP long tube, Corsica Catback, Tune. Those are the things I know he did to it. I'm not sure what else he did.


wow thats a nice increase. what is this underdrive pully i hear about? is it an extra attachment to the belts, do it void warrnty, and how much for a cam swap:cheers


----------

